# Tobacco? In Michigan?



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Why not.... If you can grow tomatoes you can grow tobacco. Plus I see a market for seedlings and whole leaves with the price of tobacco and the independent attitude of many rural people, the majority of whom have their own gardens.

I have 4 varieties started in the greenhouse. 2 varieties of Burley and 2 varieties of Virginia. Bout 300 seedlings in single cells at the moment and another 1000 or so in flats that will be up potted in the next couple of weeks. 

I'll take them to market beginning mid May for sale and I will plant a row of each for myself to harvest seed from and press the plant to make an organic insecticide (I don't smoke or chew). Probably sell whole leaves come fall... 

Best of all the seed was free from the US Gov't. I am doing a research trial to see how these varieties perform in Michigan, when grown on plasticulture with drip tape irrigation.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Did you know that tobacco is grown in SW Ontario east of Windsor north of Lake Erie. When I was young, I had a friend that would spend the summer working on a tobacco farm over there.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Saginaw Chippewa Indian Tribes cultural center grows it.


----------

